# As good as I hoped



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm glad it's working out well for ya Matt. That 66" table is impressive. You can joint some long stuff on there.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Glad it's all you wanted and hoped it would be, Matt! thanks for the review. Looking forward to the update after it's settled in.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a sweet jointer. Congrats!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice.No doubt it will be a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the helical head version of this jointer. I wondered if the 1hp would be enough to turn the helical through tough hardwoods. I don't think the motor has ever slowed down on me. More than enough power there. The long tables also have a fence that is longer than anyone else. Powermatic went above and beyond on this one.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like those machines have found a new home in which they can perform to their capabilities.
I'm happy that you were able to obtain the nice machines and that your friend knows that his old equipment went to someone who will appreciate the quality of the items.
Enjoy using them in good health brother.
Nice job Matt.


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrat's, I've had this same jointer for many years, and like yours mine was set up nearly perfect from the victory. enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Chrisk1970 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've got the helical head version of this one too and it's now in my second basement shop! Absolutely awesome machine, and the paint got a couple of chips running into my foundation but no, no paint problems what so ever. Love the 54!


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma (Jul 14, 2014)

jealous… I was somewhat kind of in the same situation on how I got my Powermatic PM2000 table saw. Old people take care of there S#$t


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Best part of this deal was that it was win-win-win between the three parties involved. I received a deep discount and I brought a buyer to the table who bought other pieces at fair market value (as determined by recent auction sales) Everyone was happy. All the tools were in great shape. I would have loved to have bought his table saw, but I already have a pretty good one and was already on thin ice with the Mrs.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Even with all the new tool manufacturers and technological gadgets, Powermatic never fails to deliver, good choice.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's one sweet machine…..good find!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry about your friend, and happy that you were able to acquire this beast of a jointer.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Matt - Hope your friend is better. Very nice write-up. Thanks for sharing. I bought the 54HH, which I love. Now I'm ordering the mobile base. I was thinking of buying a Grizzly Shop Fox base for 1/3 the cost, but the curved front of the Powermatic base is so sweet.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

The problem with the PM mobile base is the it only has three wheels and is a bit tippy. I rarely move the jointer so I chocked the one wheel end with some shims.

Though it does contour perfectly to the bowed front and looks very smart.

I'd consider parting with mine for a reasonable offer.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Matt, I just realized I just bought this same jointer. I think I'm really gonna like it.


----------

